# Michigan Martial Arts touraments



## Knifehand (Feb 8, 2005)

I was wondering if michigan hosts any open touraments open to a variaty of styles. Although, being a yellow belt in TSD, i'd get powned easily, i was just curious.


----------



## Miles (Feb 9, 2005)

Knifehand,

 The dojang where I teach has several fliers for tournaments.  I'll try to get some information and post it.

 I know of an upcoming TKD tournament in Kzoo, but it is strictly TKD, not an open tournamament.

 Miles


----------



## Knifehand (Feb 10, 2005)

Miles said:
			
		

> Knifehand,
> 
> The dojang where I teach has several fliers for tournaments. I'll try to get some information and post it.
> 
> ...


 
PKSA is hosting a Lamp tournament, strictly TSD though... in march... i'm training for that right now...


----------



## Miles (Feb 13, 2005)

Here's the info I promise:

 3/19-32nd Grand Rapids Open Karate Tournamentat Kenowa Hills Middle School-616 456-7523 is contact #

 3/27-Western Michigan Karate Open-Holland Civic Center-616 786-2886 is contact #


 What is PKSA?

 Miles


----------



## Knifehand (Feb 14, 2005)

Miles said:
			
		

> Here's the info I promise:
> 
> 3/19-32nd Grand Rapids Open Karate Tournamentat Kenowa Hills Middle School-616 456-7523 is contact #
> 
> ...


LOL, not too sure... I belong to two organizations. The Internatioal Tang Soo Do Federation and the Professional Karate Schools of America. Each has us learn variations of the same things, such as Ho Sin Shul and Il Soo Siks.


----------



## Rob Broad (Feb 14, 2005)

Here is an open event that is fairly close to you.   http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=21063


----------



## Knifehand (Feb 14, 2005)

if i had a few more weeks notice, i would've tried to go, sorry.


----------



## Rob Broad (Feb 14, 2005)

This tournament is a smal event hosted by a great school.  If you are not ready to compete, you might want to check out the seminar the night before.  It is not your style but I am sure you can learn something form Mr. Arsenault, he is very good instructor.


----------



## DuneViking (Feb 19, 2005)

Greetings Knifehand,

In addition to the Dunnebeck's Grands Rapids Open and the Fabiano's Holland tournament, check the MSU karate club for bi-annual spring and fall tournaments. Also I think both the Dunnebeck's and Fabiano's tourneys may have a fall series as well. In addition, though the spring tournament was held already, there is another open Grand Rapids tournament comming this fall hosted by Gene Wudkewych. I know MSU has a website but, I don't know that the others do. I will post contact info if/when I find it.


----------



## DuneViking (Feb 19, 2005)

http://www.msu.edu/dept/imsports/karate.htm is the URL for the MSU Karate Club, and it says there are 3 yearly tournaments.


----------

